
Comcast picks Zimbra for online e-mail - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Comcast+picks+Zimbra+for+online+e-mail/2100-1032_3-6181737.html?tag=nefd.top
======
gibsonf1
Zimbra looks like one impressive application - especially the Zimlets for
integration to other services. Does anyone have experience with this product?

